# I Want/need A Preowned Possible 28bhs Outback



## rvdreamer (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello,

I WANT a travel trailer BAD!!!! Or should I say I NEED one! hahahaha Every time I see one go by I want it to be me!!! We want to camp with our family and know that the travel trailer is for us. We have the tent etc. but will be more comfortable in a trailer and use it more. We have spoke with dealers (we have been warned that they will say anything to sell us a trailer regardless of our tow vehicle) We will be using an avalanche 1500. We have looked at several makes & models and have narrowed it down to the outback seems to be a better made trailer. We liked a 2003 outback 28bhs. Of course financially I would like to be around $10,000. I am searching the net trying to find this style (we like having some separation from the bunks) we would like to stay well with in our towing ability of course.

There was one big hesitation from us getting a tt last year.... I started hearing from people who have tt that the mice problems drive them crazy. I put the brakes on and wanted to find out more on this. I don't mind mice as long as they aren't in my "house".

So my two part question is 1. Please let me know of preowned outbacks with this floorplan in mind / is there anything that I should know about them good or bad that may help my decision and 2. how do you deal with keeping mice out

Thank you for your help!

rvdreamer...... I will be in the club one day...sooner then later!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm in my 3rd rv and have never had mice in any of them...........sounds like someone had a problem.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have never had any mice problems with our 28BHS. Maybe there was a problem with how someone stored their unit when not in use that caused the rodent problem. Good luck with your search as we love our 28BHS. You may be a bit hard pressed to find one with a price near $10,000. If I remember correctly, there was a thread a week or so ago with someone having a hard time finding one with a budget of $12,000.

EDIT: A quick search found this (be forewarned, the asking price is just $300 less then we paid for ours new) --> 2003 Outback 28 BHS
2nd EDIT: This guy is sounding kind of desperate --> Outback BHS


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome rvdreamer.









You might want to investigate the towing capacity of your Avalanche before you purchase anything. Also, S$10,000 even used won't buy you much of anything that is in any kind of decent shape. Haven't seen anything used on this site for that amount.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Definately check the tow capacity, and payload ratings. I think you're looking at too much camper for that truck.

*​*​Here is a link if you need it.​Avalanche Website​But you probably already have the owners manual. Check you're Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating (GCVWR), Tow Capacity and payload capacities of your truck. the 28 is more than 6000lbs empty. That doesn't include, food, clothes propane, equipment, battery and such. Weight adds up quick.​We want you to be safe. Make sure you understand the limits of your TV before buying any trailer. If you have questions please ask!! We are all more than willing to help. And good luck!!! I hope you find the Outback you're looking for! I am sure there is some lonely Outback out there looking for you too!​​Good luck, keep in touch! And Welcome!!​​Eric​


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

The 28BHS is a great unit for a family with younger kids. We had ours for several years and enjoyed many memorable camping trips. As our "kids" became adults the sleeping accommodations in the 28BHS were no longer adequate for them to enjoy the experience. Hence we've opted to move on to the 32BHDS.

The 28BHS we owned is for sale at the dealer where we bought our new OB. Here is the link: Scaap's 
I'm not sure where you're located so this unit may be too far to get. The dealer was good to work with and would, presumably, negotiate a lower price.

As for mice. We've had five trailers and never a mouse. I really think it depends on where you store your RV.

Your Avalanche should be fine towing the 28BHS as long as you purchase a good hitch that has weight distribution and anti-sway features. Equal-i-zer and Reese are the obvious choices. You won't win any drag races with the 5.3L motor and it tends to run at higher rpm's but is a great engine.

Hope you find a 28BHS to make your own.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## B3* (Jul 25, 2007)

rvdreamer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I WANT a travel trailer BAD!!!! Or should I say I NEED one! hahahaha Every time I see one go by I want it to be me!!! We want to camp with our family and know that the travel trailer is for us. We have the tent etc. but will be more comfortable in a trailer and use it more. We have spoke with dealers (we have been warned that they will say anything to sell us a trailer regardless of our tow vehicle) We will be using an avalanche 1500. We have looked at several makes & models and have narrowed it down to the outback seems to be a better made trailer. We liked a 2003 outback 28bhs. Of course financially I would like to be around $10,000. I am searching the net trying to find this style (we like having some separation from the bunks) we would like to stay well with in our towing ability of course.
> 
> ...


rvdreamer
We have a 2004 outback 26qbs It is just like the 28 without the slideout for the dinnette and or couch. We pulled it our Chevy 1500 with no problem because the weight was around 5000 lbs. We now have a Chevy diesel 2500 are looking for a 28-32 qnbh 5th wheel. Good luck in your search. By the way we have never had a mouse problem!!!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

rvdreamer.......just keep looking, we bought our 2003 28bhs from a couple in ohio for $11000. we are from ontario/canada and it was worth the drive,mind you we bought it in october and have yet to use it.(this sure has been a long winter)our trailer is emaculate inside and out.the deals are out there you just have to have patience,plus with paticence comes more savings!


----------



## Beldar (Apr 21, 2007)

We have a 2006 29bhs for sale. We are asking 18,000 but it might be slightly negotiable. You would be able tow it with your avalanche -- we towed it with our Jeep Grand Cherokee (although not through hills). It weighs about 5400lbs dry. It has a queen master bed in the front, and a full size bed in the back with a twin bunk on top. We have 3 kids and we very comfortable in it. Also -- no mice.

It may be a little out of your desired price range, but I can send you pictures if you would like. Or you can call me at 334-380-1713.

We are in Prattville, AL which is just north of Montgomery.
Monica Miller
[email protected]



rvdreamer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I WANT a travel trailer BAD!!!! Or should I say I NEED one! hahahaha Every time I see one go by I want it to be me!!! We want to camp with our family and know that the travel trailer is for us. We have the tent etc. but will be more comfortable in a trailer and use it more. We have spoke with dealers (we have been warned that they will say anything to sell us a trailer regardless of our tow vehicle) We will be using an avalanche 1500. We have looked at several makes & models and have narrowed it down to the outback seems to be a better made trailer. We liked a 2003 outback 28bhs. Of course financially I would like to be around $10,000. I am searching the net trying to find this style (we like having some separation from the bunks) we would like to stay well with in our towing ability of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi rvdreamer


















And good luck with your search!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

rvdreamer Speaking from personal experience you wont be happy towing a 28bhs with ur avalanche I have a 28bhs and started with a 1500 chevy and was not fun no where near enough power to tow that big of trailer.


----------



## rvdreamer (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I appreciate your input and guidance. I told my husband to do a bit more research on his towing ability with the avalanche. I think I will also look into the 26 ft. I'm assuming it will be the same floor plan but shorter. I'm going to look up pictures to see what is left out.

Thank you!!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I would also suggest the 25rs model as the couch slides in the middle (not the dinette) and it has bunks on end and the silde out queen on the other. Great design for family but it's lighter and shorter than a 28bhs. Good luck.

And yes, patience is the key. Two years ago we set off to find a used OB with a low price range. We found a pristine one for under $11,000. Keep looking!!


----------

